# Tri-Tip



## nates (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi :) 

I plan on grilling 3 Morton's pre-packaged and pre-marinated Tri-Tips from Costco, about 3-4 lbs each (Total weigh about 15 lbs) What is the best method (Smoke setting or 250 degrees)? Also how long should I leave them in for a medium well cool.

Thanks


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 22, 2016)

Welcome Nate!  I grill mine over indirect heat until IT of 125-130, then sear them over screaming hot coals for 2 minutes per side.  It's called a reverse sear and it is my favorite way to do tri tips and steaks.

Mike


----------



## donegotfat (Oct 22, 2016)

Welcome to SMF Nates!

I have never done Tri tips myself, but it looks like Mike has you covered, and sounds awfully good


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 22, 2016)

I like to smoke mine using cherry, or a mix of cherry and pecan. I try and keep the smoker under 200 degrees. We like ours medium rare so I cook to an IT of 130. Sometimes I will sear at the end. If I do that I pull the tri tip off at an IT of 120 then do a quick sear. 

I prefer a simple rub. Salt pepper garlic powder. 

Chef JJ's Smokey Au Jus is a good addition to do with tri tip. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/chef-jimmyjs-smokey-au-jus

Numerous tri tip cooks in this thread in the beef section:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks like the guys have you covered!

Let us know how they turn out, with photo's of course!

Al


----------



## nates (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you all. Costco doesn't carry Morton's anymore they now have a better Black Angus Tri-Tip. Will post pictures and my method no matter how it turns out.
Till then folks [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## tropics (Oct 23, 2016)

Nates I'll be watching. I made one awhile back did not like the taste of the marinade,could be just my taste.

Richie


----------



## b-one (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm in agreement with others about temp. Make sure you cut across the grain for a more tender cut of beef. If the new ones aren't seasoned SPOG,salt,pepper,garlic,onion is tasty if your doing a rub I recommend go easy I eat TT all the time and really seasoned the last one I had and it wasn't as good as a lighter seasoning. Looking forward to your results!


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 23, 2016)

I posted my technique here:

Here's the rub: tale of two tri-tips


----------



## nates (Oct 23, 2016)

IMG_1134.JPG



__ nates
__ Oct 23, 2016


















IMG_1135.JPG



__ nates
__ Oct 23, 2016






Hi Folks:

I did a practice run  with the Costco Black Angus and did NOT like their marinate so next week  will make my own marinate and rub. I also over cooked it as it came out well done. So next time 1 hour less for me will do it. 

I started at smoke for 4 hrs, then added 1/2 cup apple juice, covered it in aluminum foil and 325 for 30 mins. Too long for a 3 lb. Trial & error. One good thing..... it was tender and my grandson thought it was good.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 23, 2016)

Sorry about that Nates!  I bet it still tasted good!  

Mike


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2016)

Nates good luck with the next one,sorry to hear this one wasn't what you expected.I made one I was very happy with keeping it simple.

Richie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/252637/tri-tip-success


----------



## nates (Oct 24, 2016)

Next week pictures and cooking method to follow.


----------



## nates (Oct 25, 2016)

Does anybody know if marinating Tri-Tip in Olive Oil overnight is ok?


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2016)

Nates said:


> Does anybody know if marinating Tri-Tip in Olive Oil overnight is ok?


Nates save the oil just do the oil and S&P right before an hour or so.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2016)

Nates said:


> Does anybody know if marinating Tri-Tip in Olive Oil overnight is ok?



Not sure why you'd want to but you could. I really  think tri tip shines with simpler preparation. With that said I do like Henderson's Relish or Worcestershire on mine occasionally.


----------



## nates (Oct 25, 2016)

What is S&P?
My train thought is marinating in olive oil overnight to  tenderize the cut more. 
How am I supposed to rub  a hot  Tri-Tip the with Dry rub at the last hr? You mean brush it on with S&P (whatever that is), Lol...I'm a rookie with smokers.


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2016)

Nates said:


> What is S&P?
> My train thought is marinating in olive oil overnight to tenderize the cut more.
> How am I supposed to rub a hot Tri-Tip the with Dry rub at the last hr? You mean brush it on with S&P (whatever that is), Lol...I'm a rookie with smokers.


Nates relax lets make it simple,the piece of meat you have only needs,a drizzle of oil if you want.I prefer some Wossie sauce S salt P pepper S&P 

Don't over think it search TriTips  lots of good info 

Richie


----------



## nates (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks Richie...I'm just nervous as It's my first smoker party and want it to be perfect for my guests.


----------

